# New: EEPROM_V124 Patcher.



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2003)

In the last few weeks we have seen a few releases that use a new EEPROM version, The first being Mario & Luigi.
Today GBAtemp is proud to release a nice program that will save fix these releases.





No longer will you have to wait for people to make a save fix IPS patch.

*Usage:* Drag The .gba file into the window.

*GET IT HERE*
or HERE (mirror #1)


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 20, 2003)

YES! finally! great tool!
who coded this?
maybe it should batch-process all roms with all require patching (by auto-detecting).
Don't forget to update the TOOLS-section


----------



## dice (Nov 20, 2003)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Nov 20 2003 said:


> *Usage:* Drag The .gba File Into The Window.


Window? Do you mean the one next to me which I can see through? Explain in more detail please, I don't understand. . .


Don't worry it's easy to understand once you try it. . .


----------



## GBAer (Nov 20, 2003)

Doesnt work, the output  patched rom is only 1k, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## supervillain (Nov 20, 2003)

you might want to mention that they need to download the program and run it.  you drag the gba file onto the graphics on internet explorer.


----------



## GBAer (Nov 20, 2003)

Thats what i've done, drag and dropped the rom onto the running program and the output file is still only 1k.


----------



## Koffdrop (Nov 20, 2003)

Sorry to add to the confusion..

Can you tell me if this fantastic tool is *only* for that EEPROM save type or will it patch older EEPROM games?

Either way, thankyou - just wondering if I still need to use many tools, or just this one!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2003)

lol theres a slight bug thats being fixed right now ehhe


----------



## CrazySka (Nov 20, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## ATMB (Nov 20, 2003)

THIS is a good work!!! Congratulations, thug!

bye!


----------



## Vizenzo (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah a GOOD WORK thanks for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 again


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Nov 20, 2003)

THANKS A LOT!
I was waiting for something like this to come out.


----------



## lazrhog (Nov 20, 2003)

Definately still doesn't work.  V2 outputs a 1K file.  

Any news of an update ??


----------



## nicomaru (Nov 20, 2003)

THANKS A LOT!


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 20, 2003)

The new version works. Thanks!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2003)

Yeah the links been edited I believe with the new version!


----------



## ChiroToB (Nov 20, 2003)

yeah, I'm having the same 1k output file issue as well... is that the bug?  lemme know... thanks, -Chiro


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 20, 2003)

I just tried it with MLSS and it worked great.


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 20, 2003)

It works fine for me.


----------



## iceman9414 (Nov 20, 2003)

can someone direct me to where i download this?

EDIT: thanks DrKupo


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 20, 2003)

Look at my post above.


----------



## lazrhog (Nov 20, 2003)

Nope - still not quite right.  V3 reports that Sim City is not a 124 type file ....


----------



## Garp (Nov 20, 2003)

::bookmarks::


----------



## GoodKupo (Nov 20, 2003)

Link plz


----------



## mynimal (Nov 20, 2003)

Where do you download this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you drag it onto the piccy or what?


----------



## -KyRoS- (Nov 20, 2003)

I take it there is still a bug or 2 as I don't see a link here, main page or in the tools. Really looking foward too it though. Good luck and thanks!


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Nov 20, 2003)

its some sort of sick joke thug is playing on us all. i am betting there is no tool


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 20, 2003)

There is. He removed the link. I have the tool.


----------



## GBAer (Nov 20, 2003)

Good for you... whats the point in having a  tool that doesnt NOT!!! work yet.


----------



## |Dexter&#12 (Nov 20, 2003)

Great tool !!


----------



## lazrhog (Nov 20, 2003)

Just be patient.  Thug will repost the link to it when he has ironed out a few teething problems.


----------



## NIVE (Nov 20, 2003)

thx


----------



## Zap (Nov 20, 2003)

sheesh have some faith and patience people....

I don't think Thug would mess around with such serious business hehehehe


----------



## MAtteo (Nov 20, 2003)

a downloadable version of the prog pls


----------



## djgarf (Nov 20, 2003)

just posted the fixed version so test away and remember this is to fix flashcard saves not for emulators!!

please post back if you discover any bugs so they can be fixed!


----------



## GBAer (Nov 20, 2003)

Great util.

Needs an .nfo giving  credit to the original creator of the original eeprom v124 patch for
Mario & Luigi SS, because without it, it wouldnt have been possible.


----------



## TonyCool (Nov 20, 2003)

Will this patch work for Sim City 2000 on a F2A?


----------



## TyrianCubed (Nov 20, 2003)

Yes! Finally a great tool like this is out! Many thanks to everyone made this possible and to gbatemp that gives us all these good things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wohoo(Homer Simpson style)!


----------



## T-hug (Nov 20, 2003)

QUOTE(No Name Trowa Barton @ Nov 20 2003 said:


> its some sort of sick joke thug is playing on us all. i am betting there is no tool


As if.



-EDIT- I'd just like to say the creator of this fine tool wishes to remain annonymous, but those who wanna know will find out


----------



## khayos (Nov 20, 2003)

This is exciting news.  Kudos to those who coded this tool!  Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Khayos--


----------



## assassinz (Nov 21, 2003)

Does this mean there will be an EEPROM_V122 patching tool coming soon?

And what do you think about a tool that could convert SRAM saving to EEPROM or Flash? That would be good for carts that have that kind of save support, and eliminate relying on the battery to keep saves.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 21, 2003)

fat 8 will patch all the other epprom libaries already!


----------



## TheRocK (Nov 21, 2003)

Thx for this nice tool!


----------



## DjFIL (Nov 21, 2003)

awesome job guys... unfortunatly i'm still having issues with SimCity 2000 after patching every way possiable... but good job on a great idea.


----------



## x-power (Nov 21, 2003)

Nice EEPROM_V124 Patcher tool !


----------



## GBAer (Nov 21, 2003)

It doesnt patch Sim City correctly.


----------



## Pikaash2586 (Nov 21, 2003)

Cool. Thanks.

TEST


----------



## esrion (Nov 21, 2003)

not to be a pain, but i'm guessing that EZFA users don't need this right?  at least those using version 0.99b


----------



## kvad (Nov 21, 2003)

great tool! 
thanks to the author for coding this tool


----------



## Zanderval (Nov 21, 2003)

Does it matter which version of Mario and Luigi Superstar Saga you use with this program?  I'm using the (U) version by Rising Sun and it doesn't save on the 256mb F2A cart im using.  Am i doing something wrong?  Okay, well any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Opium (Nov 21, 2003)

This is indeed a very handy tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No more having to wait for patches. Now if only 512k save can be fixed as easily as this for pogoshell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That'll never happen.


----------



## chetzboy (Nov 21, 2003)

Great tools!


----------



## sleepless (Nov 21, 2003)

I have a problem. Tthe  rar file with patcher is according to my WinRar broken. A can't unpack it. Please help !


----------



## @lex (Nov 21, 2003)

thx for this great tool


----------



## obanir (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(sleepless @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> I have a problem. TtheÂ rar file with patcher is according to my WinRar broken. A can't unpack it. Please help !


Download the patcher  again and if that doesn't work then try winace to unpack it instead.


----------



## Hunter (Nov 21, 2003)

Get V5 from here
Also zip Format


----------



## Costello (Nov 21, 2003)

to know who's the author,
highlight the .exe file and press ALT+ENTER
now you have a tab "Version"
in this tab there is a list of informations about the soft ...


----------



## djgarf (Nov 21, 2003)

i have updated the link on the first page for version 5 of the patcher!


----------



## 2die4 (Nov 21, 2003)

thanks for this guys !!  Works a treat !!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Nov 21, 2003)

hi i have a flashadvancepro256m&flash2advance256m.(same) card i cant patch spyro adventure with your nice tool..(maybe the dl rom.zip was already patched) also super mario advance3:sm4, lord of the rings - fotr.
thanks anyway for that tool


----------



## Hunter (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(mooiweer @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> hi i have a flashadvancepro256m&flash2advance256m.(same) card i cant patch spyro adventure with your nice tool..(maybe the dl rom.zip was already patched) also super mario advance3:sm4, lord of the rings - fotr.
> thanks anyway for that tool


none of them games u mentioned are EEPROM_V124


----------



## Woxxy (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(Costello @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> to know who's the author,
> highlight the .exe file and press ALT+ENTER
> now you have a tab "Version"
> in this tab there is a list of informations about the soft ...


to know who's the author, just look at who is posting an updated version


----------



## obanir (Nov 21, 2003)

QUOTE(djgarf @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> i have updated the link on the first page for version 5 of the patcher!


What was wrong with version 4.  It did work didn't it?
I haven't had time to test it yet.


----------



## gdeliana (Nov 21, 2003)

Does this work for SMA4


----------



## GBAer (Nov 21, 2003)

It doesnt work for SMB4, SMB4 used 1mbit flash, so coding an app  for that would'nt be as straight forward as programming an app for eeprom v124.


----------



## shadowboss (Nov 21, 2003)

this patch also doesn't work for sim city (at least for me). i use f2a with pogoshell....


----------



## dumbsioux (Nov 22, 2003)

get version5 of it, version4 didnt work but I checked V5 on my ez-flash 1 and it works perfect! Thanks for the great tool!


----------



## yang_ji_ji (Nov 22, 2003)

How do I know that which games are EEPROM?


----------



## mynimal (Nov 22, 2003)

It'll say when they release, look at the save type.


----------



## fredfred (Nov 22, 2003)

QUOTE(yang_ji_ji @ Nov 22 2003 said:


> How do I know that which games are EEPROM?


One general way to tell if a game is EEPROM is to use FATV8 available from the TOOLS section on the Home page of "gbatemp"

This will tell you if a ROM is EEPROM...but having tried it, it does not give the V_124 bit?

Any body know if we'll see a FATV9 or know of a utility that "reads" this extra info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The frontend utility GBAfront DOES give the complete into.


----------



## onneeye (Nov 22, 2003)

Simcity works with F2A after the patch. You need to do L+A to reboot the rom. Works for me.  If you run without the reboot, it will crash.  



Great tool.

Go here and get the tool called GBATA.  It read the lastest save type info.

http://www.gba-ips.fr.st/


----------



## shadowboss (Nov 22, 2003)

i tried it with L+A and it won't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i also tried version 5 and the two other ips patches out there (simips, trm-sim)


----------



## shadowboss (Nov 23, 2003)

i used pogoshell 1.3 and it won't work.

now i use pogoshell 1.21h and IT WORKS (with L+A)


----------



## brandonpate (Nov 24, 2003)

With pogoshell 1.3 you have to open the file then turn the gba off then on really fast.


----------



## SirDrake (May 29, 2004)

boths mirrors down


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 7, 2006)

so does anyone have a link to this?mine is in my old computer =/


----------



## djgarf (Oct 7, 2006)

http://djgarf.gbatemp.net/V124_Patcher5.zip

blimey it's been almost 3 years since this tool was written for gbatemp

time flies when your having fun


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 7, 2006)

hey thanks =]
yeah been 3 years and I always used it since the first day it came out =p


----------



## adgloride (Oct 7, 2006)

A topic bumped from 2 years ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Better patchers than this around now.  Can't remember its name but you could patch flash and also the latest eeprom 125 and 126 saves.


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe so, but I tried all the patchers I could find for Summon Night: Swordcraft Story, and the only one that would let me save on my cart was this one.


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 8, 2006)

yep playing summon night now....i don't know how i missed the english release for this one but i loved the game when it was first released....
and also i never saw any eeprom above 124 anyway


----------



## nunofgs (Oct 8, 2006)

Btw, this patcher (or any other) did not solve my DragonBall save problems (legacy of goku, buu's fury, etc)


----------

